# New Bug on 721 L1.15 Update



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

A new bug has started happening on my 721 since today's update. When I am watching a previously recorded program and I hit 'Pause', wait a little bit and hit 'Pause' again to resume playback it randomly resets the program and starts playing from the very beginning! This is a brand new bug and it randomly happens. It is something that I cannot get to happen on queue. 

Has anyone else experienced this bug yet?


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Great. Will look for this.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Jason said:


> A new bug has started happening on my 721 since today's update. When I am watching a previously recorded program and I hit 'Pause', wait a little bit and hit 'Pause' again to resume playback it randomly resets the program and starts playing from the very beginning! This is a brand new bug and it randomly happens. It is something that I cannot get to happen on queue.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this bug yet?


 I haven't see this yet but just for kicks try rebooting your 721 to see if it clears.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have not had this bug, however someone just reported they had this problem as well in the Chat.

If anyone else is having this problem PLEASE let me know.


----------



## aperry (Oct 14, 2003)

Not experiencing this problem here... But then again I only tried it a dozen times or so...


----------



## kwd57 (Jul 31, 2002)

I haven't seen that problem, but I had 4 audio drop outs and 1 video, when watching the chat from the recording. I can only assume that problem its not fixed yet.


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm able to recreate this bug at will. While watching something, I hit the pause button, then the back 10 seconds button, then pause, then pause again, and I go back to the beginning of the show I'm watching, everytime. Did it ten times in a row at different points of the show. Didn't reboot my 721 yet because its in the middle of recording; will do so and test again when I can. FYI.


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

Yup, I can repeat this.. and actually, after hitting pause, back 10, pause, any of the other forward/back/play/pause buttons causes it to go back to the start.. even hitting stop, then resume dumps it back to the start.


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

And I confirmed that rebooting my 721 didn't change things, can still reproduce the bug.

The trick it to wait a few seconds between the first pause and anything else. If you try to recreate the bug rapid fire like, you won't get it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Confirmed! This is definitely a bug. Now the next question is after months of beta testing, why didn't they catch this???


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Confirmed! This is definitely a bug. Now the next question is after months of beta testing, why didn't they catch this???


Dahhhhh because it DISHNETWORK.

Fix some bugs generate new ones

The real question how long till they fix this one? and what new bugs will that fix generate?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Confirmed! This is definitely a bug. Now the next question is after months of beta testing, why didn't they catch this???


I guess they were too busy testing version 7.80/7.81 for the 6000 to make sure it had no major bugs that would affect the remote control operation.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine doesnt appear to have this bug, no doubt theres a better one waiting for me


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

I noticed this bug last night. It is very repeatable. 
1. Pause a recorded program
2. Click back button
3. Unpause

Its frankly not a major bug and the only reason I found it was I accidentally hit the back button while paused. You just have to make sure that you hit the forward button before you unpause if your last action while in pause mode was the back button. So not likely to happen very often.
G


----------



## Inaba (Jun 20, 2003)

> Confirmed! This is definitely a bug. Now the next question is after months of beta testing, why didn't they catch this???


Now, I'm sure ya'll know by now I have no qualms about talking bad about Charlie's lack of customer care in regards to promised and logical features and/or timely software distribution... But this is an obscure bug and I don't fault them for not finding it in Beta testing.

I suppose it should be part of the regression testing, but I don't think I've ever done the steps needed to make this bug show itself for a legitimate reason. I'm not saying that other people don't (obviously, some do!) - but if there's a limited number of beta people, I can see why this bug wouldn't have been found.

Only trying to be fair to E*. Now where @#$^@#$ is my NBR?


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

greylar said:


> I noticed this bug last night. It is very repeatable.
> 1. Pause a recorded program
> 2. Click back button
> 3. Unpause
> ...


Ah, I'd have to disagree, as far as how 'likely' it would be to have it happen, in that (for our family at least) its very easy to find. All three of us on our own found it, by just using our 721 how we do normally. I guess its a YMMV kind of thing.

I'm not going to go nuclear on Dish as to why they let this bug slip by, but from our families point of view, it seems very strange that they didn't catch this one, since we can't seem to get away from it if we tried! :lol:


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

Well the porn viewers will definitely find this one with all the pausing and backing up :uglyhamme But to the average user I don't think it will be a big deal. IMHO

g


----------



## lonnman (Nov 16, 2002)

I don't think this is a NEW bug; I did have this problem with the previous SW. It had happened to me several times, and since my wife or someone else was watching TV with me, I couldn't try to duplicate it. 

It also happens sometimes when you pause and then you quickly hit the back button numerous times. I was watching the San Jose vs. Wild game and was frame by frame going backwards to see a goal and couldn't figure out what happened, and then realized it was at the beginning of the recording.

BEWARE: If you do this on a paused TV show (not recorded) I believe that you loose your pause buffer.


Jeff


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

greylar said:


> Well the porn viewers will definitely find this one with all the pausing and backing up


In fact lets call it the porn bug !


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

greylar said:


> Well the porn viewers will definitely find this one with all the pausing and backing up :uglyhamme But to the average user I don't think it will be a big deal. IMHO
> 
> g


 :lol: You trying to insinutate something?  Believe me, none of us watch that, and the box is password protected so that my twelve year old son can't watch it either.

You've never paused a show, called someone over to see something, hit the back button then unpause it to show the person what you've just watched? If you do, you'll activate the bug. Anytime you want to go back and rewatch something but pause it first because you want to adjust your body on the couch or go to the bathroom or get a drink, etc., you'll activate this bug. I'm guessing the average user does all of the above at some point. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

lonnman said:


> I don't think this is a NEW bug; I did have this problem with the previous SW. It had happened to me several times, and since my wife or someone else was watching TV with me, I couldn't try to duplicate it.
> 
> Jeff


For what its worth, none of us in our family has ever seen this bug before yesterday, and we do what I just described in an earlier post all the time. I feel confident that we would have gotten bit by this bug allot before yesterday, if it was there (in our 721 at least).


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

I agree the average user will run into it on occasion but once everyone gets used to hitting the forward button before unpausing it won't matter. (Doesn't mean they shouldn't fix it).


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Isnt it wonderful how we have to adjust to bugs 
THAT SHOULDNT BE THERE IN THE FIRST PLACE!


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Adrian_R said:


> :... Anytime you want to go back and rewatch something but pause it first because you want to adjust your body on the couch or go to the bathroom or get a drink, etc., you'll activate this bug. I'm guessing the average user does all of the above at some point. Just my opinion of course.


Actually, no I never do that. I pause, go do something, then press play - sometimes I press play then "back 10 s" button just to refresh my memory what was happening. But glad the bugs are getting caught. Frankly I wanted the instant weather feature bad enough - I'm not complaining about the bug.


----------



## krlauver (Nov 29, 2002)

> Isnt it wonderful how we have to adjust to bugs
> THAT SHOULDNT BE THERE IN THE FIRST PLACE!


I reported a long time ago that when watching something that is recording and you hit view to see how much time is remaining the unit immediately goes to the live program. I LEARNED TO HIT CANCEL INSTEAD. Whenever I want to leave pause mode I hit the play button. I do not remember ever hitting pause more than once to do anything. Isn't it just that we have to hit play instead of pause to exit the pause mode?


----------



## lonnman (Nov 16, 2002)

Adrian_R,

I can't verify the exact keystrokes, but it usually happened when I paused, and then hit the back button about 5 to 15 times rather quickly. I would guess that its happened to me about 6 to 8 times on both recorded, paused, and currently recording shows. I hadn't sat down and tried to duplicate because I was waiting for the new SW to come out to see if its fixed.

I did see one bug that didn't get fixed, and this happened last night during the Tech Chat. I set it to record and was watching it live, wife came home, we ate, went back to show, show was over, but still paused and when you hit cancel, it shows you how much time is left for the next show, which turned out to be 5+ hours.

Did anyone see if the picture stuttering/slow-mo during playback got fixed? Mine constantly goes into what I call slow-mo automatically with no audio, about every 5 to 15 minutes, depending on what else I'm doing on the receiver.


Jeff


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

the real annoying problem is the max of 29 minutes pad on all timers, this is very messed up that they made this change..


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

Whenever I pause a show and have to restart it you end up missing a few seconds of audio. This problem seems to be exclusive to the 721. I'm not sure if this is a result of having dual tuners or not but no single tuner PVRs have this problem that I am aware of.

Anyways, because you lose a couple of seconds of audio when you resume playing a program that has been recorded I always have to hit 'skip back' once so that I can hear everything. That is how I ran into this bug in the first place.

A temporary workaround to the fix (BOY AREN'T WE ALL USED TO THAT ON THE 721!) is to hit the 'skip back' button TWICE before hitting pause again to resume playback. If you hit it only once than it kicks you back to the beginning of the recorded program.

In my opinion, and many others too, this is a MAJOR bug that needs to be fixed a.s.a.p. right along with the 29 minutes padding of shows! It is ridiculous that DishNetwork released this software like it is. They obviously weren't ready and they even admitted on that chat that the worked on the update right to the last minute and sent it through because they 'promised' us we would have it by the next Tech Chat.


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Jason,
When I want to pad a timer, I just use edit and change the end time by an hour etc. then hit create. That still works great, maybe you could use this till they fix the padding issue.


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

Jason said:


> Whenever I pause a show and have to restart it you end up missing a few seconds of audio. This problem seems to be exclusive to the 721. I'm not sure if this is a result of having dual tuners or not but no single tuner PVRs have this problem that I am aware of.
> 
> Anyways, because you lose a couple of seconds of audio when you resume playing a program that has been recorded I always have to hit 'skip back' once so that I can hear everything. That is how I ran into this bug in the first place.


That's exactly what happens to us too, trying to reclaim those few seconds of audio that drops out when resuming from a pause. Discovered the bug the same way.



Jason said:


> In my opinion, and many others too, this is a MAJOR bug that needs to be fixed a.s.a.p. right along with the 29 minutes padding of shows! It is ridiculous that DishNetwork released this software like it is. They obviously weren't ready and they even admitted on that chat that the worked on the update right to the last minute and sent it through because they 'promised' us we would have it by the next Tech Chat.


While I agree that this is a bug, if I had to rate it on a 1 to 10 I could call it a 8 for the 'pain in the butt' mode and 1 for the 'destroys my recordings and timers' mode. I can live with it, but it will be hard to untrain myself (and the rest of my family) to not trigger the bug. Its both a major and minor bug at the same time, depending on how you look at it (IMHO).


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

lonnman said:


> Adrian_R,
> 
> I can't verify the exact keystrokes, but it usually happened when I paused, and then hit the back button about 5 to 15 times rather quickly. I would guess that its happened to me about 6 to 8 times on both recorded, paused, and currently recording shows. I hadn't sat down and tried to duplicate because I was waiting for the new SW to come out to see if its fixed.
> 
> Jeff


Ah, then they optimized how many keystrokes that we have to do to trigger the bug from before the last patch to now with the new patch! 

Didn't mean to discredit you as far as seeing the bug (I'm sure you did/do), it just seemed wild to me that I would not have noticed the bug (the way I can reproduce it) before the new patch, thats all.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Bill D said:


> the real annoying problem is the max of 29 minutes pad on all timers


This is going to be a real pain when it comes to watching any sporting event.
I hate to think about how many "_last minutes_" will be missed.
Hardly any overtime game or extra inning game lasts under 29 min.
...and almost every sporting event we watch usually lasts longer than the alloted time in the EPG.
I can't wait for Charlie to miss the end of one of his precious Tennessee games. Maybe this is what it will take to get this corrected.
This really sucks!


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Forget O.T., as most games football and baseball don't start till about 15 minutes past the hour some games just run long, now having to create a 2nd timer or edit the end time of the original timer is CRAP !!!
DISH FIX THIS, we never asked for the change, who or what purpose does it serve ugugughghhghghgh


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Agreed! This needs to be fixed now!!

Not next week, not end of next month, not end of the quarter, not sometime this decade, not after some new switch comes out - but now!!!

They need to go in there, make that change, and send out the update ASAP.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Tonight's Cub's/Marlin's game ended with a foul ball caught at exactly 11:02 EST.
Two minutes past the alloted time on the EPG. And this doesn't count the post game interviews.
If this game (I wish) had of gone into extra innings do you think 29 min would have covered it. 
HELL NO!!! 
If you have to get up early...you have to extend the length of the game to make sure you (*I*) don't miss it.
Damn, I sure hope I don't miss the end of game seven!
This is NOT a 'bug'. Some 'E* Buffoon' made this decision. :uglyhamme 
WHY???????????:shrug:


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

This may be part of the same problem:

1. Start playing a recorded program.
2. Press FF twice to go to 15X forward speed.
3. Press play.
4. Press "Skip Back".

When I do this, the picture freezes for 5-10 seconds. After that amount of time, it starts up again, but may or may not have skipped back. From now on, both the skip back and skip forward don't work properly.

These are not obscure keystrokes that I stumbled on, these are keystrokes I use *every time* I watch a show. Fortunately this is not happening all the time, but then it never happened before 1.15 was released! :bang


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2003)

Bill Mullin said:


> This may be part of the same problem:
> 
> 1. Start playing a recorded program.
> 2. Press FF twice to go to 15X forward speed.
> ...


I can't even BELIEVE they did ANYTHING to beta test this garbage after all this time . . . . what an absolutely HACK organization this has become. I'm almost embarrassed to be a customer.


----------



## Inaba (Jun 20, 2003)

I haven't been able to duplicate the bug on my machine no matter how hard I try.

I can pause / skip forward/back/rewind/ff etc... in different combinations and at different speeds and it doesn't cause any problems and behaves as one would expect.

I wonder if it might be a hardware related issue.

How old are the machines that the people are having problems with? Being as mine is a fairly new install, maybe something is different?


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

Inaba said:


> I haven't been able to duplicate the bug on my machine no matter how hard I try.
> 
> I can pause / skip forward/back/rewind/ff etc... in different combinations and at different speeds and it doesn't cause any problems and behaves as one would expect.
> 
> ...


When you hit the PAUSE button for the first time, do you want more than a couple of seconds before hitting the BACK 10 SEC button? If you hit the two buttons right after each other, the bug will not manifest itself.

My 721 is old, but not the oldest of them. They had been out for a bit before I got mine. A year plus maybe? Too lazy to go search this board for my first "I got a 721!" post, sorry.


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

I couldn't make the "pause bug" happen, then today I paused my 721 while watching a recording. I took a short (3 minute) phone call. I hit pause to start the recording and was surprised to find myself back at the beginning of the recording. Forget hitting the back button over and over again. All I did was leave it paused for 3 minutes! The bug exists. I also am having trouble with the frame advance. It doesn't start right away most times now. Nice job Dish. For me the additions in this update meant very little. It looks like they didn't fix most of the bugs that were there and added a few more for good measure. I usually don't complain but for goodness sakes after all this time, this was the best they could do!!


----------



## jack byron (Aug 19, 2003)

How does the "Record Entire Event" work exactly? I was watching a movie for about 35 minutes and when I pressed Record in the OPTIONS menu my "Record Entire Event" could not be checked. I changed the channel and tried again and this time the option was available! How many minutes can buffer before this OPTION disappears?


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

If I recorded the Cub/Marlins game tonight with the new 29 min padding I would have missed the last 'out'.
It didn't even go into extra innings.
Someone; please tell me why this feature was changed. :shrug:
:new_cussi


----------



## telekol (Mar 22, 2003)

Well At least you guys got it! the first time mine downloaded the software it destroyed the current version 1.12, finally after several hours on the phone with advanced tech support we were able to get it back in working condition l1.12 lost all timers and recordings... now 2 days later and still no software download no matter what I have done...does anyone know how to force a software download on the 721 ?

RC


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Looking at some of the code I have written recently, if this were the only problem that showed up, I would be happy.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I dont get how the beta does not have the extend timer issue while the new software release does having some 29 min. pad.

Also I have not experienced the pause to freeze show then pause to unfreeze show again to restart my show but I have experienced losing audio after hitting pause to resume a show but it does not always do it. Sometimes I wll just fast forward it so that I do not lose audio for about 3 seconds.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> I dont get how the beta does not have the extend timer issue while the new software release does having some 29 min. pad.


That is an easy one. It is likely that the beta testers that are saying that they don't have the "29 minute" issue did not get the final beta release. Or, what could have happened is that DISH made changes after the beta release was "O.K.ed" (by the beta testers) and they only tested it in the lab.

The other MAJOR bug, the "pause, skip, pause, go back to start" SURELY would have been caught by the beta testers. I ran into it during the first recorded program I watched.

I have asked many times to be a beta tester for 721 software (I even asked the chief software engineer) but I have never been "selected". Problems like the "29 minute pad limit" and the "pause, skip, pause, go back to start" would have never got past me.

By the way, when I called DISH about the "pause, skip, pause, go back to start bug" today they checked the computer and said that they had not received any calls on the bug.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Bill Mullin said:


> This may be part of the same problem:
> 
> 1. Start playing a recorded program.
> 2. Press FF twice to go to 15X forward speed.
> ...


 This happened to me on 112 all the time. Its not new.


----------



## krlauver (Nov 29, 2002)

Bill R said:


> That is an easy one. It is likely that the beta testers that are saying that they don't have the "29 minute" issue did not get the final beta release. Or, what could have happened is that DISH made changes after the beta release was "O.K.ed" (by the beta testers) and they only tested it in the lab.
> 
> The other MAJOR bug, the "pause, skip, pause, go back to start" SURELY would have been caught by the beta testers. I ran into it during the first recorded program I watched.
> 
> ...


I also agree that the 29 minute limit is unacceptable.


----------

